# Spontaneous urges from music...



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Music takes us to special places we want to go to but unfortunately it also gives us some rather uncontrolled urges. It's occurred to me that i have number of such uncontrollable urges some examples being:

_When i hear the opening bars of Mahlers 1st Symphony i have an urge to say "Space, the final frontier. These are the voyages of the star ship Enterprise..."

Hearing the opening chords of the finale of Beethovens fifth i have to punch the air

Listening to Brahms Hungarian Dance No.5 whilst standing tempts me to do a silly dance

Seeing a performance of John Cage 4'33 i get the overwhelming urge to cough

And worst of all these days whenever i hear waltz of the flowers i now picture a fat gymnast...
_






*What uncontrollable thoughts and urges do certain melodies bring out in you?*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When I hear Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony, 3rd mvmt. with clarinet solo, Stravinsky's Rite or Spring any part of it, or Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin any part of it, I have an extreme urge to throw something (not quite all 3 for the same reason).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rossini. Donning a mask and shouting 'HI-HO S....' No - I'm not going to say it, damnit.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Every time I hear the first movement of *Nielsen's* *Symphony* *No. 1, *it makes me feel powerful enough to want to go out in the real world again and right some wrong or evil, or at least provides me with enough courage to at the very least, *try* *to. *For me, it is always inspirational.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

How about uncontrollable urges to weep at a sad piece?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I get a spontaneous urge to punch someone if they say that their favorite piece is Pachabel's Canon, does that count?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I get a spontaneous urge to reach for the paracetamol every time I hear Josquin.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

violadude said:


> I get a spontaneous urge to punch someone if they say that their favorite piece is Pachabel's Canon, does that count?


pmsl yep that counts!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> pmsl yep that counts!


pmsl? ....................


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

"pissing myself laughing"

you made him do a wee in his little girl panties


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> "pissing myself laughing"
> 
> you made him do a wee in his little girl panties


OHHH I thought he was saying that I was experiencing PMS and the L was just a typo haha.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> "pissing myself laughing"
> 
> you made him do a wee in his little girl panties


:lol: Only a trickle.

PS They're not mine - I've borrowed them while she's out!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My urge is to reach for the nearest bottle of ale and crack it open; this goes for any good piece of music or any occasion or day of the week.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In Bruckner's 4th symphony, the first movement, at the chorale right before the recap, I always stretch our my arms beatifically. Needless to say, I don't listen to that in my car.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Whenever I hear Michael Nyman I feel this strange urge to go on a chainsaw rampage. Good job I don't have one of those.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Usually at any passionate moment in music I get the urge to air conduct violently.

Also, at the start of Gershwin's Rhapsody In Blue I get the urge to grab a 30cm ruler and start playing some mean clarinet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

At 2:29 I want to fling myself into the saddle and ride at breakneck speed all the way to the end of the Earth. Or at least until I reach the ocean.

And there have been times when I got up at 6am (after going to bed at three) because I absolutely needed to listen to Parsifal.


----------

